# mediafinanz



## tomtom89 (10 Mai 2009)

hallo liebes forum...

folgende frage:

ich habe am 02.02. diesen jahres bei ebay einen artikel bestellt (gesamtkosten 17,80) und die bezahlung schlichtweg vergessen...
ich habe seit dem mehrere mahnungen von der firma "mediafinanz AG, weiße breite 5, D-49084 osnabrück" erhalten...
ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich einen offiziellen kauf getätigt habe und ich möchte auch niemanden betrügen oder um sein geld prellen...
aber in wie weit muss diese mahnungen ernst nehmen?
sollte ich besser zahlen?
und:
ist es normal, dass die kosten so hoch sind (vorgerichtliche inkassogebühren: 32,50 euro und vorgerichtliche 7,50 euro)?

vielen dank im vorraus für hilfe...

mfg

tomtom89


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*

Grundsätzlich frage ich mich zwei Sachen:

- seit wann gibts bei ebay Ware vor Kohle?

- wieso bezahlst Du nicht einfach, wenn Du schon selber sagst, dass Du das noch nicht gemacht hast?


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*

Tomtom,lies mal §355 Abs.3 Satz 2 BGB.


----------



## johinos (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*

Ich sehe den § 355 nicht als passend. 


tomtom89 schrieb:


> ich habe am 02.02. diesen jahres bei ebay einen artikel bestellt (gesamtkosten 17,80) und die bezahlung schlichtweg vergessen...


Damit ist sicherlich gemeint, dass er den Zuschlag bei einer Versteigerung oder bei Sofortkauf erhalten hat - und damit einen Vertrag mit einem Anbieter abschloss. Und Verträge sind einzuhalten. 

Der Abs. 3 kommt nur zum Zuge, wenn die Bedingung des Abs. 1 erfüllt ist: "Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt..." Es ist nicht ersichtlich, inwiefern ein Widerrufsrecht eingeräumt sein könnte. 

Wer will übrigens das Geld haben - ebay oder der Anbieter?



tomtom89 schrieb:


> sollte ich besser zahlen?


tomtom89, gibt es einen Grund, warum da nicht gezahlt werden braucht?


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*



johinos schrieb:


> Wer will übrigens das Geld haben - ebay oder der Anbieter?


Sicherlich der Verkäufer, da der ja (aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen) geliefert hatte, ohne zuvor die Zahlung abzuwarten. eBay hat keine Forderungen an Käufer und außerdem ist eBay doch kein Kunde der Mediafinanz, oder?


----------



## johinos (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*

Geliefert hat der Verkäufer wahrscheinlich nicht, es war ja vermutlich Vorkasse vereinbart. Und das berechtigt üblicherweise zum Eintreiben.


----------



## tomtom89 (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*

Ok,doch wie verhält es sich mit den mahngebühren? Sind sie in dieser höhe berechtigt?


----------



## Teleton (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: mediafinanz*



johinos schrieb:


> Ich sehe den § 355 nicht als passend.


Doch der passt schon


johinos schrieb:


> Damit ist sicherlich gemeint, dass er den Zuschlag bei einer Versteigerung oder bei Sofortkauf erhalten hat - und damit einen Vertrag mit einem Anbieter abschloss. Und Verträge sind einzuhalten.


Grundsätzlich stimmt das auch, es sei denn im Gesetz wird was anderes geregelt.


johinos schrieb:


> Der Abs. 3 kommt nur zum Zuge, wenn die Bedingung des Abs. 1 erfüllt ist: "Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt..." Es ist nicht ersichtlich, inwiefern ein Widerrufsrecht eingeräumt sein könnte.


 Doch,steht im §312d Abs 1 BGB





			
				§312d schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Verbraucher steht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 zu.


Und zum Beginn der 2-Wochenfrist hatte ich auf §355 Abs.3 Satz 2 BGB verwiesen.


johinos schrieb:


> tomtom89, gibt es einen Grund, warum da nicht gezahlt werden braucht?


 Möglicherweise überlegt sich TomTom ja den Vertrag mit einem Anbieter zu widerrufen, der ihm -statt sich selbst um seine Geschäfte zu kümmern- ein Inkassobüro auf den Hals hetzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2010)

*Habt keine Angst vor der Mediafinanz!*

Hallo Leute, 

ich war bis vor kurzem Mitarbeiter bei der Mediafinanz. Laßt Euch keinesfalls von denen einschüchtern! Die Mediafinanz verdient nur dann Geld, wenn Ihr zahlt!!!! Sonst sieht die Firma keinen Cent!!!! Auch der Bärenanteil der Belegschaft ist kein qualifiziertes Personal, sondern alles Quereinsteiger, die keinen besseren Job gefunden haben und ein paar Tage [...] Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Glück und auch Spaß!!!!!

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: mediafinanz*

Posting abgetrennt und in entsprechenden Forum verschoben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61342-mediafinanz-powerload-de.html#post308451


----------



## Fake Mail von mediafinanz (1 September 2014)

Ich erhielt heute nach um 3.12 eine Mail der Firma *mediafinanz Inkassogesellschaft* eine Inkasso-Mail welche nach Rücksprache mit dieser eine *FAKE-Mail oder SPAM-Mail *ist!!!

_Sehr geehrte -/r XXX,
wie wir Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt haben, hat uns die Firma Amazon mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung beauftragt.
Unsere Mandantin hat eine Rücklastschrift von Ihrem Girokonto erhalten:


Für diese Leistung schulden Sie einen Betrag in Höhe von 43,60 EUR. Leider haben Sie bisher auf alle Zahlungsaufforderungen der Mandantin nicht reagiert. Um weitere
Kosten zu vermeiden, fordern wir Sie nunmehr ein letztes Mal auf, die ausstehende Summe zzgl. der aufgelaufenen Verzugskosten umgehend zu begleichen.

Die von Ihnen zu zahlende Gesamtforderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Grundforderung unseres Mandanten: 43,60 EUR
vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren gem. § 4 Abs. 5 RDGEG i.V.m. Nr. 2300 VV RVG: 26,78 EUR
---------------------------------------------------------
noch offener Gesamtbetrag (Stand: 29.08.2014): 70,38 EUR

Der geltend gemachte Betrag in Höhe von 70,38 EUR ist innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens 458633214 auf unser unten
stehendes Konto zu zahlen.

Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werden wir uns die Forderung abtreten lassen und ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einleiten,
wodurch erhebliche Kosten für Gericht und Anwalt, nötigenfalls auch Vollstreckungskosten für den Gerichtsvollzieher, entstehen.

Zudem riskieren Sie bei Durchführung eines gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsverfahrens auch den Verlust Ihrer Kreditwürdigkeit durch Eintragung in das
amtliche Schuldnerverzeichnis, was für Sie zu erheblichen Schwierigkeiten führen kann, z.B. bei der Bestellung von Waren oder dem Abschluss eines neuen
Mobilfunkvertrages. Zahlen Sie deshalb in Ihrem eigenen Interesse innerhalb der gesetzten Frist.

Mit verbindlichem Gruß
mediafinanz AG, Abteilung Mahnbescheid

mediafinanz AG

Registriert und zugelassen
vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück
nach § 10 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 RDG
----------------------------------------------------------
Weiße Breite 5
49084 Osnabrück
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: HYPERLINK "http://www.mediafinanz.de"www.media-finanz24.de

Vorstand: Mathias Berg, Nadin Wöstmann

Aufsichtsrat: Dr. Alexander Ey (Vorsitzender),
Matthias Folkers, Dr. Arndt Sundermann

Sitz der Gesellschaft: Osnabrück
Amtsgericht Osnabrück HRB 202161
Steuernummer: 66/208/10083

Kontoverbindung:
----------------------------------------------------------
mediafinanz AG
BLZ: 700 222 00
Kto.-Nr.: 0072170393
IBAN: DE 53700222000072170393
BIC: FDDODEMMXXX
bei der Fidor Bank AG München

Als Verwendungszweck bitte unbedingt AZ 458633214 angeben!


------------------------------------HAFTUNGSAUSSCHLUSS-------------------------------------
Diese Nachricht enthält vertrauliche Informationen und ist ausschließlich für den Adressaten
bestimmt. Der Gebrauch durch Dritte ist verboten. Das Unternehmen ist nicht verantwortlich
für die ordnungsgemäße, vollständige oder verzögerungsfreie Übertragung dieser Nachricht.
Herkömmliche E-Mails sind nicht gegen den Zugriff von Dritten geschützt. Wir haften deshalb
nicht für die Unversehrtheit von E-Mails. Diese Hinweise gelten auch für zukünftige Nachrichten.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- _


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2014)

War ein Anhang an der Nachricht bei? Wahrscheinlich schon, es sei denn dein Provider hat den gleich gelöscht. Der Absender beabsichtigt weder fake noch spamt der - der will nur, dass man den den Anhang öffnet und sich dadurch ein Schädling am Computer einnisten kann.


----------

